# Ecotech Marine Radions



## DougMcKenzie91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello all! My lights have just died and am in the market for some new lights. my tank is pretty small but i plan on upgrading the size eventually and want good lights that i can migrate to my future bigger tank. I am looking at the Radion XR30W g3 lights. My budget, like most of us, is tight and therefore need the best deal I can find.

any input on where is best and cheapest to buy would be great! 
Cheers all! Happy reefing


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Hey there, they've recently gone up in price, but they're the same everywhere really, I would personally try jlaquatics or petsandponds. GL!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

They are price set by Echtech. 
March at Fragbox is a dealer. Send him a message. Buy local.


----------

